# Not to start the whole union vs. non-union,



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

fight again but.......
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20100625_Union_violence_at_King_of_Prussia_mall.html 

Seems it ain't safe NOT to be in a union in Philly.

The article didn't mention the non-union workers' heritage, nor the assailants. Sedan and ball bats, not to be assumptive but, Guido was that you?:whistling2: :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

That's frickin' wild!!! I myself am in the union and it's slow going here. Not a lot of buildings coming out of the ground. It's been mostly retrofits to existing spaces. Wouldn't hesitate one second to go non-union if an opportunity came up. People need to realize that union or not, we're all trying to make a living and provide for our families. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Hi victory !! I am originally from Madison, went to East HS even. 20 years ago now tho lol
________
Nice2Naughty


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

what is the problem, the union members hate the non-union crews?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

this is awful. these guys are criminals. as a union man, i could say I've never been part of some stupid crap like this, or sanctioned it. the guys i've worked with are all very respectful of a man's right to support himself and family.


----------

